

Subject lines: Amazon's lessons on discounts and frontloading - waterlesscloud
http://www.email-marketing-reports.com/iland/2009/09/subject-lines-amazons-lessons-on.html

======
richardburton
_"[Incidentally, since the analysis was done, I'm getting more emails from
Amazon.co.uk that lead with my name: "Mark Brownlow: Save up to 70% on..."]"_

Using somebody's name has got to be a pretty smart tactic. I always hear my
name in a crowded, noisy bar. Similarly, I always feel that it's _my_ name
when I'm reading something with it in.

